# Tn required state id for $20 bills or above



## IBRRHOBO (Jan 7, 2009)

Crazy story: My girlfirend, Crystal, went to KFC for a bucket today. Handed a $50 and they said they needed ID. They wrote her name and TNDL Number down. I called the manager and he said it was due to bad bills. They had been doing it for 2 years. I called the US Secret Service who told me that it was quasi-legal. I said I had concerns about where and whom had access to the info. KFC basically said get fucked even when I called corporate in Louisville, KY. Called the Knox News Sentinel and they're doing a story on it! Should be in the 9th or 10th issue on line or newsstand.

KFC Corporate just called a moment ago and offered a 'settlement' for the trouble. Hmnn, chicken or beer?! Anywayz, curious if anyone EVER had this happen?!


----------



## finn (Jan 7, 2009)

Nope, KFC should know that there are these special marker pens that they can buy so they can tell the real ones from the fake ones.


----------



## katiehabits (Jan 8, 2009)

how much did they give you for your "inconvenience"? i've had fake money given to me while panning & shit. it sucks when someone finds out it's fake & you didn't even know....


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jan 8, 2009)

they offered 4 meal vouchers, but we didn't agree to it yet. it's not so much that i really want the money (although, i'll definately take it). what i want is the policy changed. not just because i don't like the idea of our id info floating around, but what if, as it's right off the interstate, someone like us is thumbing thru, gets a kick-down and can't even get food as they DON'T have an id?! also, i kinda worry about the 'slippery slope' thing: there's a seperation of powers doctrine at play here. a private business shouldn't have 'police powers' to collect information in order to use money which is supposed to be guarenteed bythe gov't.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Jan 8, 2009)

IBRRHOBO said:


> a private business shouldn't have 'police powers' to collect information in order to use money which is supposed to be guarenteed bythe gov't.




too fuckin right. 
and who the hell doesn't know about those markers?


----------



## Scarecrow (Jan 9, 2009)

My father worked for KFC as a GM for 12+ years, he swore by those markers. He had a million of them.


----------



## Uncle Stinky (Jan 10, 2009)

I never thought I'd see the day when you had to have ID to use cash. 

The burden of proof is them; THE COIN OF THE REALM should be accepted unless DISPROVED.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jan 19, 2009)

We received this email today from the newspaper:

In a message dated 1/18/09 11:23:55 P.M. Eastern Standard Time, [email protected] writes:

The KFC story will run. It has been held due to a lack of space (it needs to run on A1 or a large inside page) and other breaking news taking precedence (TVA spill, police and court news, weather).

This week is the inauguration, but the story is ready to go. We even have a photo at the restaurant. We just need a day when it isn't trumped by more immediate news.

Thanks for your patience. I think it'll be well read and get good attention on knoxnews.com, too.

David Keim
Asst. managing editor
865-342-6311
dk


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 20, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## DIAMONDRAILS (Jan 21, 2009)

that really, really sux. I bet your girl will question it (more) next time..


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jan 26, 2009)

The article finally came out. Made front page of the newspaper! Interesting reading as the US Secret Service said it was the FIRST time they had ever heard of it! So, I was quoted as saying that it's totalitarianism.

It just made the local news on WVLT Channel 8 and will be on the national news this week!

http://www.knoxnews.com/news/2009/jan/26/finger-licking-fraud-target-kfcs-payment-policy/


----------



## Uncle Stinky (Jan 30, 2009)

He can go fuck himself-- I can cook my own goddamned chicken.


----------



## finn (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm guessing that they wanted to make some kind of database of customers, since the Secret Service are the ones who go after counterfeiting bills, and are supposed to be notified whenever a fake one is found.


----------

